# Waffle House



## tomtlb66 (Oct 28, 2010)

Even if we don't have the same beliefs, you still have to admit, the Waffle House rocks!!!!!! I am still praying for you guys so don't take offense to my posts OK. Tom


----------



## TTom (Oct 28, 2010)

tomtlb66 I still find you unoffensive, you really make your statements, offer your prayers, ask your questions and listen to the replies with a loving heart.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

everyone loves waffle house.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 28, 2010)

Waffle House is of the Devil!  IHOP is where it's at!  Just kidding- WH grilled chicken sandwich is the best.


----------



## TTom (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Cradle to Grave (ie chicken and eggs) over med scattered smothered covered.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd also throw good 'ole fall saturdays and southern culture as things we can all agree on.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I run everybody out of there with the amount of tobasco i use


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 28, 2010)

I typically go with the All Star Breakfast or the Sausage Egg & Cheese Wrap.  But I don't bless my food first... I just eat it.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I typically go with the All Star Breakfast or the Sausage Egg & Cheese Wrap.  But I don't bless my food first... I just eat it.



Im very forgetful at times. especially when im starved.


----------



## stev (Oct 28, 2010)

i go every mornin


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 28, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> I'd also throw good 'ole fall saturdays and southern culture as things we can all agree on.



Yes sir, gotta love it!


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

stev said:


> i go every mornin



Man stev your one lucky guy.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Im very forgetful at times. especially when im starved.



I know a PK who says his dad blesses the groceries as they come in the door so they don't have to bless it at every meal.


----------



## stev (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Man stev your one lucky guy.


nothing else better, to go and hunt every day 7 days a week and eat at the WH daily with my buddys.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

davidstaples said:


> I know a PK who says his dad blesses the groceries as they come in the door so they don't have to bless it at every meal.



I aint never hurd of nothin like that now. Good idea though.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

stev said:


> nothing else better, to go and hunt every day 7 days a week and eat at the WH daily with my buddys.



Sounds like you livin the good life, idk though if i had WH 7 days a week it would tear me up.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Oct 29, 2010)

*Wh cooks*

Does anyone know how the cooks remember all the hollering of the orders and never miss a lick??? In a crowd I can't even carry on a conversation with one...


----------



## pnome (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm pullin' into the waffle house about the same time as O'Neil Williams is welcoming me to another "Brand New, Unused, Saturday Morning!"


----------



## Tim L (Oct 30, 2010)

Only thing wrong with waffle house is that they don't have biscuits, just toast....Huddle House has biscuits AND gravy!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Oct 30, 2010)

BLT on Texas toast with that thick bacon they have and a ham and cheese omelet.    Makin fat people happy!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 30, 2010)

_pecan waffle_


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2010)

I just go there to look at the purty waitresses......


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 31, 2010)

love the waffel house, when Im up in Madison at the farm  ( 83 and 20) hunting thats where we eat at least twice a day.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Nov 1, 2010)

Waffle House has biscuits now, they started earlier this year, and yeah they have sausage gravy to go with them. They aint good as homemade, but they'll eat that's fo sho!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 1, 2010)

rjseniorpro said:


> Does anyone know how the cooks remember all the hollering of the orders and never miss a lick??? In a crowd I can't even carry on a conversation with one...


 
Yep, I just can't imagine that!



pnome said:


> I'm pullin' into the waffle house about the same time as O'Neil Williams is welcoming me to another "Brand New, Unused, Saturday Morning!"


 
Sometimes same here, only the 5am "James Brown" intro music, NOT the 4am start of O'neils program, unless I'm setting up for fishing.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 4, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just go there to look at the purty waitresses......



You been tech'd in the head or what?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't think of why there are hardly no Waffle House In South Florida ?????????


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I love some Waffle House omlets! If the service is bad though, I will stop and put some change in the juke box and push one of the WH song buttons on the way out! That'll straighten them out!


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I love some Waffle House omlets! If the service is bad though, I will stop and put some change in the juke box and push one of the WH song buttons on the way out! That'll straighten them out!



i do that but i play im gonna miss her by brad paisley 6 times in a row everysingle time i go. ($1 in waffle house = 6 songs)


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i do that but i play im gonna miss her by brad paisley 6 times in a row everysingle time i go. ($1 in waffle house = 6 songs)


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 5, 2010)

I do like the WH, but Uncle Bert's Chilli cost me a big buck once!  Get my taters scattered smothered and covered, no more of the topped!


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

they closed down the one near me, was a sad sad day


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 7, 2010)

Chicken sandwich plate double plate out like one scattered smothered and covered.    Thats plum gluttonous rite there and I dont care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      And they need bigger glasses cause they spen 3/4 of there time keepin my tea glass full


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 7, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> they closed down the one near me, was a sad sad day



I didn't realize that sort of thing happens.  A closed WH?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 7, 2010)

stev said:


> i go every mornin



The other regulars that are in Waffle House every morning like you...do you ever wonder why they're not old folks?


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you guys wear your camo into WH before the hunt?  I see plenty of fellows doing it.  Seems like poor scent management.  Course, the chili was poor scent management too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 16, 2010)

Why do they have locks on their doors?


----------



## 1handkneehigh (Jan 13, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just go there to look at the purty waitresses......



Yeah, some with or without teeth.  If I am lucky I might get greet by one with a full role of front teeth.


----------



## pnome (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys are too hard on them girls.  I've seen a number of them I'd be happy to have my arm around... if I wasn't married already.


----------

